# FreeBSD will no longer boot (RPi)



## gtf21 (Aug 4, 2021)

(Am new to BSD, and use archlinux as my daily driver)

I was trying to configure FreeBSD 13 on my Raspberry Pi 4 for use as a home server. It no longer boots, and I suspect the reason is changes I made to `/etc/fstab` but I'm not totally sure. When it boots it hangs here:






The problem is that I have no idea how to get past this, especially as I cannot boot to USB on a raspberry pi without Raspbian (which is really absurd) and on Linux I cannot mount UFS as RW, only as RO.

Any help would be much appreciated, bit of a last-ditch attempt.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2021)

Looks like your filesystem got corrupted. Boot to single user mode and run `fsck -y`.


----------



## gtf21 (Aug 6, 2021)

I tried booting to single user mode as per the documentation by running `boot -s` from the loader, but it still froze without giving me a login prompt. The weird thing is that I can still see device events, for example if I plug or unplug a USB peripheral it comes up, so the system isn't frozen, it's just not getting past a certain stage.


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 8, 2021)

I wonder what changes you made to your fstab?  You could always try booting another computer with FreeBSD and do the`fsck` from there ...


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 8, 2021)

Most Arm images use disk labels in fstab from my experience. So start there.
Mount the stick on a secondary machine and exploit.

Did you have to intervene at Uboot to boot from USB stick? Maybe its looking for mSD.


----------



## mark_j (Aug 11, 2021)

Your easiest way to fix this:
Load up FreeBSD in a VM (VMWare/VirtualBox), remove the USB that's attached to the RPI4 and mount it in the VM.
eg `mount /dev/da0p1 /mnt`
Then `cd /mnt/etc` and edit the fstab removing any/all your offending changes. Transfer back to the RPI and rinse/repeat until fixed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 13, 2021)

What USB devices are present?


----------



## bakul (Aug 13, 2021)

Is your root on an sdcard? If so and it is running ufs, can you mount it readonly on Linux? If so, let us know what /etc/fstab says.


----------

